# Igudesman Solo Violin is out now! Introductory offer only €129



## OrchestralTools (Jan 26, 2022)

Igudesman Solo Violin is out now on SINE. 

To celebrate the launch, we’re offering the collection at a very special rate: Only €129 (regular price €199) until Feb 9, 2022.

This is not your conventional solo violin collection. That’s because it comes from a completely unconventional artist: Aleksey Igudesman.

We’ve collaborated with the virtuoso violinist and composer to bring you a truly singular collection, featuring an array of new and novel articulations all meticulously recorded on the Teldex Scoring Stage.

Included in Igudesman Solo Violin is Aleksey’s signature ‘Neo-electric’ playing style, atonal rhythmic patterns, romantic gitano sounds, and so much more. 

This is the ideal collection for composers and producers looking to push the boundaries of their creativity. A unique collection from one of the planet’s most unique artists.

You can purchase the collection here.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 26, 2022)

Wow what a terrific demo! Sounds utterly realistic!!


----------



## hlecedre (Jan 26, 2022)

Gypsy violins?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 26, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> Wow what a terrific demo! Sounds utterly realistic!!


 Thank you! 🎻


----------



## Rudianos (Jan 26, 2022)

Is that recording really a sample library? Wow. If so, next level.


----------



## zouzou (Jan 26, 2022)

Wonderful !!!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 26, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Is that recording really a sample library? Wow. If so, next level.


----------



## S R Krishnan (Jan 26, 2022)

Amazing!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 26, 2022)

Sounds Fantastic ! 

Looking forward to the release tomorrow


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 26, 2022)

Outstanding! I love how it took all the negative guesses about what the library was going to be and just blew them out of the water. Well done!


----------



## midiman (Jan 26, 2022)

Sounds amazing, in terms of realism.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 26, 2022)

I wonder what the name of this upcoming library is ?


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Jan 26, 2022)

It kind of sounds like Argentinian Tango extended techniques!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 26, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Sounds Fantastic !
> 
> Looking forward to the release tomorrow


Thank you - we really appreciate it!


----------



## G_Erland (Jan 26, 2022)

sounds incredible, very much looking forward to tomorrow! When tomorrow am I looking forward to, if I may ask? All the best!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 26, 2022)

OT Piazzolla? Very tempting...


----------



## NoamL (Jan 26, 2022)

dude.... tell me this is not Igudesman Violin....


----------



## Murat Engin (Jan 26, 2022)

Amazing


----------



## wst3 (Jan 26, 2022)

ok. I've locked my credit cards away and given the key to a 90 pound German Shepherd, so go ahead, tempt me<G>


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jan 26, 2022)

Holy crap, the sound is amazing. I wonder how many astrophysics degrees you'll need to program it?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 26, 2022)

Wow 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 26, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Holy crap, the sound is amazing. I wonder how many astrophysics degrees you'll need to program it?


I was wondering the same thing. It sounds like demos we sometimes hear that are stitched together with a thousand different articulations and I'm not crazy about that workflow


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 26, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I was wondering the same thing. It sounds like demos we sometimes hear that are stitched together with a thousand different articulations and I'm not crazy about that workflow


I call those Jigsaw Puzzle Instruments. It takes a few weeks to find the right pieces that fit nicely, and cohesively together. 

One reason I love Physically Modelled Instruments, and prefer them over purely sampled ones.


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Jan 26, 2022)

Jeepers, that was quite a fresh sounding demo. Colour me interested all of a sudden


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Jan 26, 2022)

not sure how useful the library is gonna be , but great composition ! Shout out to the composer … respect


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 26, 2022)

Interested. A Kontakt version would raise it to the level of 'want'.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jan 26, 2022)

Wunderhorn said:


> Interested. A Kontakt version would raise it to the level of 'want'.


You know that is not going to happen.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jan 26, 2022)

Well, in contrary to what I said in another thread I'm actually excited to find out what this exactly is


----------



## styledelk (Jan 26, 2022)

From the picture it looks like the player is holding a milk frother?


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder what the name of this upcoming library is ?


Astoria


----------



## bdr (Jan 26, 2022)

New tambourine library????🙂


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 26, 2022)

styledelk said:


> From the picture it looks like the player is holding a milk frother?


How many dynamic layers do you think they recorded for the frother? And surely it will include power legato?


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 26, 2022)

Jackdnp121 said:


> not sure how useful the library is gonna be , but great composition ! Shout out to the composer … respect


Thanks!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 26, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Thanks!


Hi @BenBotkin ,

Very impressive demo ! 

How long did it take you to produce this track ?


----------



## holywilly (Jan 26, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Thanks!


The demo really sold me!


----------



## lychee (Jan 27, 2022)

I don't know where you come from, but here in France, it's tomorrow.


----------



## lychee (Jan 27, 2022)

I'm intrigued that this new library seems to handle string pressure.
It would be a premiere (i think) for a plugin that would not be physically modeled.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 27, 2022)

lychee said:


> I don't know where you come from, but here in France, it's tomorrow.


They're in Berlin so it's tomorrow there too. I'm in America and it's tomorrow even here!


----------



## davidson (Jan 27, 2022)

Like someone else mentioned, I feel like getting these kind of results will require 3 months of midi tweaking and smashing my head on the desk. If its a live performance though, consider me very interested.


----------



## Taj Mikel (Jan 27, 2022)

It's on the website 









Igudesman Solo Violin


Igudesman Solo Violin features unique articulations and distinctive playing techniques.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 27, 2022)

NoamL said:


> dude.... tell me this is not Igudesman Violin....


Hmmmmmmm…
Maybe?


----------



## NoamL (Jan 27, 2022)

Taj Mikel said:


> It's on the website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG. Aleksey is next level!! This might finally get me into the SINE ecosystem...


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jan 27, 2022)

NoamL said:


> OMG OMG OMG





davidson said:


> Like someone else mentioned, I feel like getting these kind of results will require 3 months of midi tweaking and smashing my head on the desk. If its a live performance though, consider me very interested.


@NoamL Glad you're happy it came out! I spent the last couples of months editing it, so I'm excited to hear how it'll get used now! And @davidson believe me: Ben didn't spend 3 months on it. Not even 3 weeks, he's a proper master and I like this demo a lot


----------



## G_Erland (Jan 27, 2022)

NoamL said:


> dude.... tell me this is not Igudesman Violin....


You got it!


----------



## Markrs (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Casiquire (Jan 27, 2022)

Taj Mikel said:


> It's on the website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok this looks really cool


----------



## ptram (Jan 27, 2022)

A Klezmer violin, right in the right day. Thank you!

Paolo


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2022)

I can't tell if the modwheel is moving in Sine demos. There are spots were the volume dips inconsistently while playing that would make it a no for me, unless it is the modwheel causing it. Otherwise it sounds pretty good and the intro price is not bad. 

As a note, the seagulls would go well with the double contrabass whales I heard yesterday.....


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 27, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I can't tell if the modwheel is moving in Sine


That's one of the things I hate about Sine. I love the sound of this tho!


----------



## davidson (Jan 27, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> That's one of the things I hate about Sine. I love the sound of this tho!


Same, but my list is pretty extensive 

The library does sound pretty good though, apart from those neo electric patches


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi everyone,

So the secret is out! We're proud to be releasing Igudesman Solo Violin into the world today. 

Check out our official walkthrough for an in-depth showcasing of what our new collection can do. 

If that makes you feel inspired, you can purchase a copy here. 

Best,
OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 27, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Thanks!


A special thank you to Ben Botkin for the fantastic demo which we used in our teaser!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 27, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I can't tell if the modwheel is moving in Sine demos. There are spots were the volume dips inconsistently while playing that would make it a no for me, unless it is the modwheel causing it. Otherwise it sounds pretty good and the intro price is not bad.
> 
> As a note, the seagulls would go well with the double contrabass whales I heard yesterday.....


Those volume dips are indeed from the modwheel!


----------



## Markastellor (Jan 27, 2022)

Gotta say, OT does the best demos.


----------



## davidson (Jan 27, 2022)

@OrchestralTools I wonder if you've got any more of Hans' musicians libraries in the works, Satnam percussion by any chance?!


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 27, 2022)

Just watched the walkthrough. This does look really cool and easier to use than it seemed. I do think i heard multiple dynamic layers in the longs and legatos but i don't see any info about that, is there more info about dynamic layers anywhere?


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 27, 2022)

davidson said:


> Like someone else mentioned, I feel like getting these kind of results will require 3 months of midi tweaking and smashing my head on the desk. If its a live performance though, consider me very interested.


The performance is not live, but it didn't take forever to create. This whole piece took around a day to create from beginning to end. 

I'm planning to do a breakdown of this piece/library soon and explain how I made it.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 27, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Just watched the walkthrough. This does look really cool and easier to use than it seemed. I do think i heard multiple dynamic layers in the longs and legatos but i don't see any info about that, is there more info about dynamic layers anywhere?


At one point in the walkthrough they said there were three dynamic layers for at least some of the articulations. It should be easy enough for someone to report this out once they have the instrument. I agree it would be nice if OT gave this information along with the articulation list.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Those volume dips are indeed from the modwheel!


Thank you!


----------



## G_Erland (Jan 27, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> The performance is not live, but it didn't take forever to create. This whole piece took around a day to create from beginning to end.
> 
> I'm planning to do a breakdown of this piece/library soon and explain how I made it.


Eagerly awaiting your breakdown, thanks in advance! Ive been thinking for a while about midi being available for the OT demonstration music (i dont feel right calling them demoes, like in the case of yours), id buy those files, even, to learn. Im quite curious to see if the rest of the instrumentations in your piece is VI too..


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 27, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> Eagerly awaiting your breakdown, thanks in advance! Ive been thinking for a while about midi being available for the OT demonstration music (i dont feel right calling them demoes, like in the case of yours), id buy those files, even, to learn. Im quite curious to see if the rest of the instrumentations in your piece is VI too..


Yep! Everything is VI. Actually there's not as much going on as you might think--maybe 12 tracks besides violin?


----------



## G_Erland (Jan 27, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Yep! Everything is VI. Actually there's not as much going on as you might think--maybe 12 tracks besides violin?


Most cool, and inspiring - again, looking forward!


----------



## ism (Jan 27, 2022)

Wow, seriously fun library.


----------



## digimortal (Jan 27, 2022)

@OrchestralTools the update to the top post seems to have removed the link to @BenBotkin 's demo, would it be possible to add it there again?


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 27, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> Eagerly awaiting your breakdown, thanks in advance! Ive been thinking for a while about midi being available for the OT demonstration music (i dont feel right calling them demoes, like in the case of yours), id buy those files, even, to learn. Im quite curious to see if the rest of the instrumentations in your piece is VI too..


Thanks! I'll probably create a MIDI study pack (paid product) around this piece.


----------



## Haakond (Jan 27, 2022)

Wow! The demos sounds really good. Super impressed!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2022)

@OrchestralTools ,

Congratulations on this wonderful Solo Violin Library. Igudesman Solo Violin. 

Purchased ! 

It would be great if you can implement the* Sound-Variation System* of *Studio One Pro 5*, into your *SINE Player*, Currently VSL Synchron Player, EW Opus Player, and Spitfire Audio's Player support Studio One Pro 5 Sound-Variations feature. This would be super helpful for Studio One Pro users.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Drundfunk (Jan 27, 2022)

Great release.


----------



## feck (Jan 27, 2022)

Markastellor said:


> Gotta say, OT does the best demos.





Markastellor said:


> Gotta say, OT does the best demos.


They are great indeed. But they’ve got good competition from Guy Bacos at VSL, Andy Blaney and Blakus at Spitfire, and Troels at 8Dio. Some badass composers out there, for sure.


----------



## feck (Jan 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> @OrchestralTools ,
> 
> Congratulations on this wonderful Solo Violin Library. Igudesman Solo Violin.
> 
> ...


Totally agreed!


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 27, 2022)

i think i'll pass


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 27, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> i think i'll pass


Wow, this really sounds amazing! But... I think I should upgrade my Joshua Bell to the full version first.


----------



## duanran007 (Jan 28, 2022)

This is one of my favorite videos and I think you should see it


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 28, 2022)

Oh bother. I ruddy love this.

A terrific and distinctive player, an extremely gifted sample-person/designer, a splendid demo. Just the sorts of articulations I want to be using.

Well done everyone!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh bother. I ruddy love this.
> 
> A terrific and distinctive player, an extremely gifted sample-person/designer, a splendid demo. Just the sorts of articulations I want to be using.
> 
> Well done everyone!


Thank you very much!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jan 28, 2022)

Anything but elementary. 

Our interview with Aleksey, captured on the Teldex Scoring Stage after the recording sessions for Igudesman Solo Violin, features an incredible anecdote about how he worked with Hans Zimmer to create the violin solo on _Sherlock Holmes. _

That solo has to be among one of the most recognizable pieces of modern film music, right?


----------



## G_Erland (Jan 28, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> The performance is not live, but it didn't take forever to create. This whole piece p around a day to create from beginning to end.
> 
> I'm planning to do a breakdown of this piece/library soon and explain how I made it.


Thats a good ear i think, making that piano, perc, and violin work together like that - in the programming off course, but the subtle processing is so well judged, i learned a lot from that high end boost alone


----------



## jerrydf (Jan 29, 2022)

The sound is excellent, but I'm still not clear about how usable this library is for a fiddle doing lead lines, albeit very hard- hitting lead lines (which would be good). So, is this just an amazing "fiddle effects" instrument, or can it be used as a very good lead instrument?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 29, 2022)

jerrydf said:


> The sound is excellent, but I'm still not clear about how usable this library is for a fiddle doing lead lines, albeit very hard- hitting lead lines (which would be good). So, is this just an amazing "fiddle effects" instrument, or can it be used as a very good lead instrument?


It doesn’t seem to be engineered to be a traditional solo violin. The marketing doesn’t go there, the demos don’t go there. If I was writing a violin concerto I could see that the library might be very effective for mocking up a showpiece virtuosic finale. But mostly it seems a library for other things. Effects for sound design and textures (perhaps similar to Westwood Untamed series but with the ability to connect the longs with a legato of sorts), but also quirky pieces that might feature this kind of playing. 

My impressions from the walkthrough and demos is that it would definitely be an instrument you wrote to, and in that sense I wonder about its expressive range. Will pieces written for it end up sounding very similar because the way the library channels creative energies? I can’t say the official demos give much sense of expressive range, even though they show it in different genres. Overall there is a kind of sameness to what the demos extract from the instrument. 

Still I love the way I hear the labor of performance in almost every note of this library. That’s really something, and quite appealing.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jan 29, 2022)

jerrydf said:


> The sound is excellent, but I'm still not clear about how usable this library is for a fiddle doing lead lines, albeit very hard- hitting lead lines (which would be good). So, is this just an amazing "fiddle effects" instrument, or can it be used as a very good lead instrument?


I would like to know this as well. It seems more like an embellishment type of library, or a one-off use on a specialty track.

I do like it though. I wish they had done a regular solo violin along with the speciality items.


----------



## jerrydf (Jan 29, 2022)

Thanks jbuhler and bvaughn0402. I tend to think you may be correct. That would be disappointing since I would think 90% of the requirement for this type of sound would be as a lead with added embellishments. The alternative would be to mix this with another fiddle library, and I doubt mixing two instruments (especially if one is Igudesman) would give a consistent and convincing result.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 29, 2022)

jerrydf said:


> The alternative would be to mix this with another fiddle library, and I doubt mixing two instruments (especially if one is Igudesman) would give a consistent and convincing result.


My impression is that it would benefit greatly from the addition of a melodic performance patch like in the newer Spitfire Solo Strings - so you don't have to mix and match it with another library - which may indeed be problematic.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 29, 2022)

jerrydf said:


> Thanks jbuhler and bvaughn0402. I tend to think you may be correct. That would be disappointing since I would think 90% of the requirement for this type of sound would be as a lead with added embellishments. The alternative would be to mix this with another fiddle library, and I doubt mixing two instruments (especially if one is Igudesman) would give a consistent and convincing result.


@BenBotkin’s video toward the end explores some of the legatos to good effect. I don’t think it has enough in the traditional articulations to render a non-affected performance but it does suggest ways of connecting these interesting longs to one another in a way that you can construct credible lines, more so than what’s in the demos. So there’s likely more expressive range available than is displayed in the demos, since none of them went there. 

Judging from Ben’s video I suspect the legato wasn’t completely finished in the version sent to the demo makers, so it didn’t get incorporated into them. It was interesting seeing Ben’s opinion change in real time. At the same time folks upthread have noted that some of the legato transitions have artifacts with some of the longs demonstrated in the walkthrough so it’s not clear if that bumpiness will just have to be lived with or if it can be tamed by adjusting the volume of the legato transition for certain problematic articulations.


----------



## jerrydf (Jan 29, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> @BenBotkin’s video toward the end explores some of the legatos to good effect. I don’t think it has enough in the traditional articulations to render a non-affected performance but it does suggest ways of connecting these interesting longs to one another in a way that you can construct credible lines, more so than what’s in the demos. So there’s likely more expressive range available than is displayed in the demos, since none of them went there.
> 
> Judging from Ben’s video I suspect the legato wasn’t completely finished in the version sent to the demo makers, so it didn’t get incorporated into them. It was interesting seeing Ben’s opinion change in real time. At the same time folks upthread have noted that some of the legato transitions have artifacts with some of the longs demonstrated in the walkthrough so it’s not clear if that bumpiness will just have to be lived with or if it can be tamed by adjusting the volume of the legato transition for certain problematic articulations.


Interesting - over on soundboard.net there's an opinion of the demo that there's an "impression of it constantly fading between two violins and one violin while listening to the legato patches" (by user FriFlo). So it seems like a heavy cosmetic exercise to craft anything useful for a lead line.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 29, 2022)

I’ve recorded an overview with my impressions. Editing it down to a usable length …


----------



## jerrydf (Jan 29, 2022)

To be honest I'm rather snowed under with violin libraries, mainly for folky fiddle types. So the hard bite of this library has an appeal, but it needs to be able to carry the lead. I'm waiting for the Bohemian Viola, but it seems Godot may turn up before that is released.


----------



## jerrydf (Jan 29, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I’ve recorded an overview with my impressions. Editing it down to a usable length …


Thanks Soundbed, I'll look out for that. It looks like a useful site anyway!


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 29, 2022)

jerrydf said:


> Interesting - over on soundboard.net there's an opinion of the demo that there's an "impression of it constantly fading between two violins and one violin while listening to the legato patches" (by user FriFlo). So it seems like a heavy cosmetic exercise to craft anything useful for a lead line.


Really it depends on how it gets used, right? In context, the audible crossfade may or may not be an issue, and even when present it may be a less bad solution to no transition at all. There are lines it will work on spectacularly, I'm almost certain, and of course lines that it won't work at all on. Just like almost every virtual instrument. This is an instrument, however, that is not specifically designed to render traditional violin material, so it wouldn't surprise me if it fails to render much traditional violin material well at all. And if you want a traditional violin, I really wouldn't recommend this one. It really doesn't have the basic longs and shorts to handle that work. 

Many of the long articulations in this library would be hard to make a smooth legato transition for, and since the articulations themselves are not especially smooth, it's not clear to me that "smoothness" is really what you want to go for in the first place. In any case, the legatos were not designed for many of the articulations they can be used on, and if folks want to call out OT for giving us potentially useful additional functionality, I guess that's the way of the world. I just think that's peculiar, especially given the marketing. And there is a utility in a legato that gets from one articulation to another better than lining up longs, even when it's not perfect. (That said, I wish OT gave us more tools for working with these legato transitions than the volume of the transition.)


----------



## G_Erland (Jan 30, 2022)

Im having a hard time deciding. I really want a solo in Sine…and a few of the tracks resemble how id imagine using it…but its mainly the «normal» stuff id use i think…i might be wrong…129 for those…or wait…or stick with getting the most out of first chairs…is anybody splitting their OT instruments over more than one SSD…does that work?


----------



## stargazer (Jan 30, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> Im having a hard time deciding. I really want a solo in Sine…and a few of the tracks resemble how id imagine using it…but its mainly the «normal» stuff id use i think…i might be wrong…129 for those…or wait…or stick with getting the most out of first chairs…is anybody splitting their OT instruments over more than one SSD…does that work?


No problem splitting Sine libs across multiple drives.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 30, 2022)

jerrydf said:


> Thanks Soundbed, I'll look out for that. It looks like a useful site anyway!


Added to the screencasts thread. 

https://vi-control.net/community/th...gudesman-solo-violin-orchestral-tools.120769/


----------



## molemac (Jan 30, 2022)

duanran007 said:


> This is one of my favorite videos and I think you should see it



Wish I hadn’t watched that you bastard. I now have to buy it If only to make me smile when I think of using it.


----------



## jerrydf (Jan 31, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Added to the screencasts thread.
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...gudesman-solo-violin-orchestral-tools.120769/


Thanks for the video, Nathan. It's an excelllent presentation and I think it answers my question about the use of the instrument as a lead fiddle - it seems it won't. In the YouTube responses the issue was raised about combining this with JB. That would be interesting. I have the JB and it has the variations of tonal character - bright, dark, etc., so there's probably something there that may combine. However, I'm not heavily into sound design and I don't think the Igudesman offers anything more than the occasional quirky twist. 

Of course, I reserve the right to change my mind this afternoon and make the purchase, but I don't think I will. Anyway - thanks again for the video and looking at your YT site, there's some interesting looking videos in there I'll go through.


----------



## dhmusic (Jun 8, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> (That said, I wish OT gave us more tools for working with these legato transitions than the volume of the transition.)


I gotta agree. Imagine how awesome this library would be if you could separately control adsr / sample start / sample stop / speed of the main art. and legato transitions? Not saying this should be a paid feature, but since it doesn't exist yet I would pay to have something like that without thinking twice. It's half the reason I still use the kontakt libraries.

Either way I find it to be a really inspiring library. It's easy to get carried away with - I really like that.


----------



## dhmusic (Jun 8, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Igudesman Solo Violin is out now on SINE.
> 
> To celebrate the launch, we’re offering the collection at a very special rate: Only €129 (regular price €199) until Feb 9, 2022.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised this thread hasn't gotten much attention since January. A lot of folks commented on how sound design / texture were some possible strengths of the library and I definitely agree. Here's the first track I finished putting the Igudesman Violin to heavy use. It's all over the place, I think there are like twenty instances at least. I found it useful for both dramatic lead lines and building up swarming walls of sound. The orchestra is pretty much all Orchestral Tools Berlin / Ark series. However, the choir parts are built from several other developers as well.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 8, 2022)

dhmusic said:


> I'm surprised this thread hasn't gotten much attention since January. A lot of folks commented on how sound design / texture were some possible strengths of the library and I definitely agree. Here's the first track I finished putting the Igudesman Violin to heavy use. It's all over the place, I think there are like twenty instances at least. I found it useful for both dramatic lead lines and building up swarming walls of sound. The orchestra is pretty much all Orchestral Tools Berlin / Ark series. However, the choir parts are built from several other developers as well.



Very intense and powerful stuff. There's a lot going on, of course, and a very big sound, but I can hear how violin sounds add something special to the brew. Thank you for sharing!


----------

